# Artist Alley Help?



## ZhivagoD (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi,

I'll be going to my first furry (Only been to anime cons so far) convention in May and was going to be in the Artist's Alley and I was wondering, how do you decide how much to charge for prints?

Do you charge one flat rate? Do you provide varying sizes, and if so, which ones? How great of a price difference is a small print from a larger one?

Also, what tends to sell more? How do I figure out if I should bring more or less of a print?

Thanks 

Z


----------



## Dervacor (Dec 25, 2006)

Some suggestions:

1. Offer cheap-ish sketches and do them quickly but as well as you can.
2. Offer con badge comissions... You'll get lots of these most likely if you're good and reasonable.  $10-$25 seems to be the going rate, but $25 is a bit high.  Usually offer a bit of a deal when at a convention because it's really just a great way to mingle.  Don't go expecting to make bucket loads at your first con, maybe you'll pay for your entrance and food and such though.  If you go prepared and are good you'll come out ahead of course...

Prints really depend on the quality and the size and what the buyers had to eat that morning (depends on personal taste as much as anything).  Maybe bring them and look around a bit before deciding the prices... If they don't sell well the first day, lower them a bit.


----------

